# Urdu: فعلوں کے استعمال میں فرق



## sapnachaandni

اردو بولنے والے دوستو،

اِن تین فعلوں کے استعمال میں کیا کیا فرق ملتے ہیں؟۔۔۔
۔(1)۔«کھا رہا ہوگا»۔
۔(2)۔«کھاتا ہوگا»۔
۔(3)۔«کھتا رہا ہوگا»۔


--------------------------------------------
جہاں تک میں جانتی ہوں۔۔۔
تینوں کا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب *گمان غالب* ہو۔

*وضاحت:*
۔(1)۔«کھا رہا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب *گمان غالب* ہو کہ زمانہ *حال* میں فعل *جاری* ہے۔


۔(2)۔«کھاتا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب۔۔۔
الف) جب *گمان غالب* ہو کہ *عادت* پائی جائے، جیسے «یہ ریسٹورانٹ اُس کے دفتر کے پاس ہے۔ وہ روز اِسی ریسٹورانٹ میں کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
یا 
ب) جب زمانہ *حال* میں فعل کے وقوع کے بارے میں گمان غالب ہو، جیسے «آپ تو یہ کہانی *جانتے ہوں گے*۔»۔
یا
ج) جب زمانہ *مستقبل* میں فعل کے وقوع کے بارے میں گمان غالب ہو، جیسے «جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
یا
د) جب زمانہ *ماضی* میں فعل کے جاری ہونے کے بارے میں گمان غالب ہو، جیسے «جب تو اُس کے گھر گیا، تب وہ خط *لکھتا ہوگا*۔»۔


------------------------

(میری وضاحت میں کوئی غلطی یا کمی ہو تو مہربانی کر کے بتا دیجیے)
----------------------------------------


۔«کھاتا رہا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال کب ہوتا ہے؟ کیا ایسے فعلوں کا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب صِرف زمانہ *ماضی* میں فعل کے جاری ہونے کے بارے میں گمان غالب ہو؟ یا ایسے فعل زمانہ *حال* اور *مستقبل* میں بھی فعل کے جاری ہونے کے بارے میں گمان غالب کا اظہار کر سکتے ہیں؟


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnaa chaaNdnii SaaHibah,you will no doubt appreciate that without a context, one can not always provide accurate equivalents.

1)  khaa rahaa hogaa

vuh aisaa aadamii hai kih jab bhii maiN us ke ghar jaataa huuN vuh kuchh nah kuchh khaa rahaa hotaa hai! yaqiin nahiiN aataa aap ko? achchhaa chaliye mere saath! aap dekheN gii kih is vaqt bhii vuh khaa rahaa ho gaa.

You will see that even at this time he will be eating.
…………………

sc SaaHibah. x kyaa kar rahaa ho gaa?

What will x be doing?

mujhe nahiiN ma3luum!

phir bhii?

us ne kal hii Naasir Xusrau kaa “safar-naamah” kahiiN se Haasil kiyaa hai. vuh vahii paRh rahaa ho gaa.

He may/might be reading that/He must be reading that.

2)  khaataa ho gaa

x har roz mai-xaane jaataa hai!

mujhe kyaa! jaataa ho gaa vahaaN!

Who cares! He probably does go there!

3) khaataa rahaa ho gaa Please see post 7 of this thread. 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2791924&highlight=rahaa+ho+gaa


----------



## sapnachaandni

بہت شکریہ قریشپور صاحب، آپ کی مثالیں اچھی تھیں پر مجھے میرے سوال کا جواب نہیں ملا۔ 

-----------------------------------

مجھے مثالوں کے ساتھ ساتھ وضاحت کی ضرورت ہے۔ ایسی وضاحت جس میں کہا جائے کہ ایسے فعلوں کا استعمال کن کن زمانوں میں اور کن کن مفاہیم کے لیے ہوتا ہے (کچھ میری وضاحت کی طرح)۔


----------



## marrish

قریشپور صاحب کی بیان شدہ اِن باتوں کے ساتھ ساتھ میں اس امر کی طرف توجہ مبذول کرانا چاہوں گا کہ میری نظر میں ایسا نہیں کہا جا سکتا کہ "تینوں کا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب گمان غالب ہو"۔

 سوائے "کھاتا رہا ہو گا"، اس قسم کی تمام فعلی ترکیبات بیکوقت دونوں اہم صورتوں کی عکاسی کرتی ہیں اور ان دونوں صورتوں میں اچھا خاصا فرق نمایاں ہوتا ہے جس کے باعث اس تفریق کو نظرانداز کرنے سے نامکمل و جزوی نتائج پر پہنچا جائے گا۔

اوّلاً:۔

ا) وہ کھا رہا ہو گا۔ ہسپتال میں ہر کام کے متعن اوقات لاگو ہوتے ہیں ۔ ہمیں معلوم ہے کہ کل بارہ بجے سے ایک بجے تک  وہ کھانا کھا رہا ہو گا اس لیے مزاج پرسی کے لیے دو بجے جائیں گے۔

 مفہوم:  یقینی عمل و وقت کا بیان؛ زمانہ: (مستقبل استمراری؟ عمل مستقبل میں جاری ہو گا)۔ جائیں گے: مستقبل مطلق

 ب)  وہ کھاتا ہو گا۔ ڈاکٹر کے مشورے پر وہ کچھ عرصے تک سیب کھاتا ہو گا۔یہ مثال اچھی نہیں لگ رہی۔ بنا سوچے سمجھے یوں کہا جائے  گا: "کھائے گا، یا اسے کھانا ہو گا۔ لیکن قیاسی طور پر یہ درست ہے۔ جیسے:" وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام کرتا ہو گا
کام کرے گا)۔تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد ملتی ہو گی۔

فعل باقاعدہ وقتاً فوقتاً مستقبل میں وقوع پذیر ہو گا۔) 

اِن فعلی صورتوں پر بھلا کون سی نحوی اصطلاح لاگو ہے؟ یہ زمانہ مستقبل ضرور ہے لیکن اسے کیا نام دیا ہوا ہے؟ سادہ مستقبل یا مطلق مستقبل؟

ثانیاً:۔

 ا) وہ کھا رہا ہو گا۔ ابھی فون نہیں اُٹھا رہا ہے،غالباً باہر سے کھانا کھا رہا ہو گا۔ پھر بھی یقین سے نہیں کہا جا سکتا ہے  کہ وہ اس وقت کیا کر رہا ہے۔
زمانہ حال کے متعلق گمان۔

ب) وہ کھاتا ہو گا۔ آج کل تو اتنا پھول گیا ہے کہ میرے خیال سے یہ آج کل بہت کھانا کھاتا ہو گا۔
یعنی گمان ظاہر ہے کہ آج کل (نہ کہ ابھی) کیا ہوتا ہے۔ وہ زیادہ کھاتا ہے یا کم؟ گمان ہے زیادہ کھاتا ہو گا۔ 

ج) وہ کھاتا رہا ہو گا۔ اُس نے تیسرا گھر تعمیر کرایا ہے جبکہ اس کی آمدنی معمولی اہلکار کی سی رہی ہے۔ کوئی تعجب نہیں! جب سے اُس نے اس دفتر کی ملازمت اختیار کی تھی اِتنی رشوت کھاتا رہا ہو گا کہ کل چوتھا  گھر بھی بنوا سکے!۔

اِن جملوں کی خاصیت ہے کہ یہ گمانِ غالب یا شک کا اظہار کرتے ہیں۔ انہیں میں احتمالی جملے کہوں گا۔
​دو تحریری اصلاحات پیش خدمت ہیں:
   ۔(3)۔«کھاتا رہا ہوگا»۔
ریسٹورنٹ
ریسٹورنٹ کے علاوہ ریستوران بھی مروج ہے حالانکہ در ایں ولا ریسٹورنٹ زیادہ مستعمل ملتا ہے۔
​


----------



## sapnachaandni

وضاحت کرنے اور مزید مثالیں لکھنے کے لیے بہت شکریہ مریش صاحب۔

قواعد میں فعلوں کے زمانے کے بارے میں ایک بات کی طرف اشارہ کرنا ضروری ہے۔۔۔
قواعد میں فعلوں کے زمانے دو طرح کے ہیں: ایک وہ زمانہ ہے جو فعل کا *نام* ہے، دوسرا وہ زمانہ ہے جس میں فعل کا *استعمال* کیا گیا ہے۔ مثال کے طور پر «گیا» کو «ماضی مطلق» یا «ماضی سادہ» کہتے ہیں۔ یہ «ماضی مطلق» اِس فعل کا نام ہے۔ اِس کا مطلب یہ نہیں ہے کہ اِس فعل کا استعمال صرف زمانہ ماضی میں ہو سکتا ہے؛ جیسے کہ آپ کو بخوبی پتا ہے، مثلاً «وہ پچھلے دن اپنے دوست کے گھر *گیا*۔» میں «گیا» کا استعمال زمانہ ماضی میں ہوا ہے، پر «اگر میں امریکہ *گیا*، تو جرمنی میں آپ کے پاس رکوں گا۔» میں «گیا» کا استعمال زمانہ مستقبل میں ہوا ہے۔ تو پھر «ماضی مطلق» صِرف «گیا» کا نام ہے اور فعلوں کے *نام* سے اُن کے سبھی *استعمال* سامنے نہیں آتے۔

اب اُن تین فعلوں کی بات کریں جن کے استعمال کے بارے میں میں نے سوال کیا تھا۔۔۔



marrish said:


> اِن فعلی صورتوں پر بھلا کون سی نحوی اصطلاح لاگو ہے؟ یہ زمانہ مستقبل ضرور  ہے لیکن اسے کیا نام دیا ہوا ہے؟ سادہ مستقبل یا مطلق مستقبل؟



مولوی عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» کا ذکر نہیں ملتا۔ اِس کتاب میں «کھا رہا ہوگا» اور «کھاتا ہوگا» دونوں کا *نام* «*حال احتمالی*» بتایا گیا ہے (ص 93 و 194)۔ مجھے تو یہ صحیح نہیں لگتا کہ اِن دونوں کا نام ایک ہو۔
کسی دوسری کتاب میں (مصنف: ڈاکٹر شاہد چودھری)، «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» کا *نام* «*ماضی شکیہ استمراری*» بتایا گیا ہے۔
اگر «کھا رہا ہوگا» اور «کھاتا ہوگا» کے لیے الگ الگ *نام* بتانے ہوں تو مجھے لگتا ہے کہ «کھا رہا ہوگا» کا نام «مضارع شکیہ استمراری» اور «کھاتا ہوگا» کا نام «مضارع شکیہ» ہو سکتا ہے*۔ 

۔* “مضارع” = “حال”
---------------------------

۔“سادہ مستقبل” = “مطلق مستقبل” -----> «کھائے گا»۔
۔“مستقبل مدامی” = “مستقبل استمراری” -----> «کھاتا رہے گا»۔

----------------------------

پھر سے کہہ رہی ہوں۔۔۔ فعل کا نام جو بھی ہو، اُس کے نام سے اُس کے سبھی استعمال سامنے نہیں آتے۔

مولوی عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں «کھا رہا ہوگا» اور «کھاتا ہوگا» اور اِن کے جیسے فعلوں کے بارے میں یہ بتایا گیا ہے: اِن دونوں سے فعل کے متعلق *گمان غالب* کا ہونا پایا جاتا ہے (ص 194)۔

مولوی عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں «کھاتا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کے بارے میں یہ بتایا گیا ہے: ایسے فعلوں سے *عادت* پائی جاتی ہے (ص 93)۔

-----------------------------

*۔«کھا رہا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کے استعمال۔۔۔*
۔(1)۔



marrish said:


> ہسپتال میں ہر کام کے متعن اوقات لاگو ہوتے ہیں ۔ ہمیں معلوم ہے کہ کل بارہ بجے سے ایک بجے تک  وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہو گا* اس لیے مزاج پرسی کے لیے دو بجے جائیں گے۔



اِس جملے میں «کھا رہا ہوگا» کا *استعمال* زمانہ مستقبل میں کیا گیا ہے۔ اِس کا aspect ، «استمراری» ہے؛ مطلب اِس سے جاری ہونے کا پتا چلتا ہے۔ اِس جملے میں اِس کی صورت «خبری/ اِخباری» ہے؛ مطلب اِس میں قطعیت ملتی ہے (پتا نہیں کہ «aspect» کو اردو قواعد میں کیا کہتے ہیں، پر فارسی میں «نمود» کہتے ہیں۔ مولوی عبدالحق نے فعل کے «mode/mood» کے لیے لفظِ «صورت» کا استعمال کیا ہے۔ فارسی میں «mode/mood» کو «وجہ» کہتے ہیں)۔ 


۔(2)۔
۔«کھا رہا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کا دوسرا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب *گمان* ہو (یا بقول مولوی عبدالحق *گمان غالب* ہو) کہ زمانہ *حال* میں فعل *جاری* ہے، جیسے۔۔۔



marrish said:


> ابھی فون نہیں اُٹھا رہا ہے،غالباً باہر سے کھانا *کھا رہا ہو گا*۔ پھر بھی یقین سے نہیں کہا جا سکتا ہے  کہ وہ اس وقت کیا کر رہا ہے۔



اِس جملے میں «کھا رہا ہوگا» کا *استعمال* زمانہ حال میں کیا گیا ہے۔ اِس کا aspect ، «استمراری» ہے اور اِس کی صورت «احتمالی/ شکی» ہے۔


-------------------------------------------

*۔«**کھاتا ہوگا» اور اِس کے جیسے فعلوں کے استعمال۔۔۔*
۔(1)۔
پہلا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب زمانہ حال میں *عادت* پائی جانے یا فعل کے *باقاعدہ طور پر* ہونے کا *گمان *ہو (یا بقول مولوی عبدالحق *گمان غالب* ہو)، جیسے۔۔۔



marrish said:


> آج کل تو اتنا پھول گیا ہے کہ میرے خیال سے یہ آج کل بہت کھانا *کھاتا** ہو گا*۔


 
اُس کا امتحان اگلے مہینے ہے۔ وہ آج کل دن بھر *پڑھتا ہوگا*۔
 

۔(2)۔
دوسرا استعمال تب ہوتا ہے جب اُس فعل کے بارے میں جو زمانہ حال میں عادتاً یا باقاعدہ طور پر ہوتا ہے، غیرجانبدار/ لاتعلق ہونے کا احساس ہو یا توہین/ تحقیر کے طور پر بات کرنی ہو؛ لگتا ہے یہاں فعل کے وقوع کے متعلق گمان نہیں ہے اور یقینی طور پر پتا ہے کہ فعل ہوتا ہے، جیسے۔۔۔



Qureshpor said:


> x har roz mai-xaane jaataa hai!
> mujhe kyaa! *jaataa ho gaa* vahaaN!



 
۔(3)۔
تیسرا استعمال تب ہے جب زمانہ *حال* میں فعل کے وقوع کے بارے میں گمان ہو (یا بقول مولوی عبدالحق *گمان غالب* ہو)؛ مجھے لگتا ہے یہاں عادت نہیں پائی جاتی، جیسے «آپ تو یہ کہانی *جانتے ہوں گے*۔»، «وہ *پچھتاتا ہوگا*۔»۔ 


۔(4)۔




marrish said:


> وہ کھاتا ہو گا۔ ڈاکٹر کے مشورے پر وہ کچھ عرصے تک سیب کھاتا ہو گا۔ یہ مثال اچھی نہیں لگ رہی۔ بنا سوچے سمجھے یوں کہا جائے گا: "کھائے گا، یا اسے کھانا ہو گا۔ لیکن قیاسی طور پر یہ درست ہے۔ جیسے:" وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام کرتا ہو گا (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی ملتی ہو گی۔
> 
> فعل باقاعدہ وقتاً فوقتاً مستقبل میں وقوع پذیر ہو گا۔



یہ جو آپ نے لکھا ہے کہ یہ قیاسی طور پر درست ہے، مہربانی کر کے اِس کے لیے دو چار اور مثالیں بتائیں گے؟

*ایک اور سوال۔۔۔*
کیا یہ جملہ درست ہے: «جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»؟
کیا ایسا بھی کہا جا سکتا ہے: «جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»؟
اگر دونوں جملے درست ہوں، تو کیا اِن دونوں کے مفہوم میں کوئی فرق ملتا ہے؟

-------------------------------------------------------------------


اُس فعل کو جو زمانہ ماضی میں ہو گیا ہے اور اُس کا اثر زمانہ حال تک باقی ہے، «حال تمام/ ماضی قریب» کہتے ہیں، جیسے: «آیا ہے»، ​«کھایا ہے»۔ 
اگر اِسی فعل میں جو زمانہ ماضی میں ہو گیا ہے اور اُس کا اثر زمانہ حال تک باقی ہے، دوام کے معنی بھی پیدا ہو جائے تو اُسے «ماضی قریب استمراری» کہتے ہیں، جیسے: «کھاتا رہا ہے»۔



marrish said:


> ج) وہ کھاتا رہا ہو گا۔ اُس نے تیسرا گھر  تعمیر کرایا ہے جبکہ اس کی آمدنی معمولی اہلکار کی سی رہی ہے۔ کوئی تعجب  نہیں! جب سے اُس نے اس دفتر کی ملازمت اختیار کی تھی اِتنی رشوت کھاتا رہا  ہو گا کہ کل چوتھا  گھر بھی بنوا سکے!۔
> 
> اِن جملوں کی خاصیت ہے کہ یہ گمانِ غالب یا شک کا اظہار کرتے ہیں۔ انہیں میں احتمالی جملے کہوں گا۔



*سوال۔۔۔*
کیا ایسا کہنا درست ہے: “جب ایسے دوامی فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں *شک* ہو جو زمانہ ماضی میں ہو گیا ہے اور اُس کا اثر زمانہ حال تک باقی ہے، تو «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال کرتے ہیں”؟ مطلب کیا یہ درست ہے: “جب پکا معلوم نہیں کہ کوئی کھاتا رہا ہے یا نہیں، تو کہتے ہیں «کھاتا رہا ہوگا»”؟

اِس کے علاوہ، «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا کوئی اور استعمال بھی ہے؟


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> *سوال۔۔۔*
> کیا ایسا کہنا درست ہے: “جب ایسے دوامی فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں *شک* ہو جو زمانہ ماضی میں ہو گیا ہے اور اُس کا اثر زمانہ حال تک باقی ہے، تو «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال کرتے ہیں”؟ مطلب کیا یہ درست ہے: “جب پکا معلوم نہیں کہ کوئی کھاتا رہا ہے یا نہیں، تو کہتے ہیں «کھاتا رہا ہوگا»”؟
> 
> اِس کے علاوہ، «کھاتا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا کوئی اور استعمال بھی ہے؟


بہت خوشی کی بات ہے کہ آپ نے سب کو اور بجھے نحو کی اصطلاحات کی پیچیدگیوں سے آگاہ گر دیا ہے۔ یہ سب باتیں میں شاید انگریزی میں بتا پاتا لیکن اردو میں نحو کے متعلق بیان کرنے کا تجربہ نہیں ہے۔ یوں معلوم ہوتا ہے کہ "استمراری" کچھ حد تک مبہم ہے اور اسے مدامی کہنا زیادہ اچھا ہے۔ خیر آپ نے اب دوامی جو کہہ دیا اس کو پرکھنا ہو گا۔ 

معذرت کے ساتھ کہوں کہ سب نکات پر اس وقت جواب نہیں دے سکوں گا جس کی وجہ یہ ہے کہ آپ کے گمبھیر سوالوں کا بغیر سوچے سمجھے جواب دینے سے فائدہ نہیں ہو گا۔

 چلیں ایک سوال کا فی الحال یہ جواب آپ کی خدمت میں دے پاوں گا:۔
شک یا گمان زمانہ ماضی میں نہیں ہوا۔ شک یا گمان بیان کرنے والا شخص ظاہر کرتا ہے بیان کرتے وقت۔ آیا اُسے گمان یا سشک یا اندازہ قبلاً ہو چکا ہے خواہ بات کرتے ہوئے اس کا خیال آیا ہو، اس بابت اس فعلی ترکیب سے معلومات اخذ نہیں کی جا سکتیں۔ یعنی زمانہ ماضی میں یا زمانہ حال میں اندازہ لگایا گیا ہے، دونوں ممکن ہیں۔ جہاں تک فعل کے اثر بیان کرنے کے موقع تک جاری  رہنے کا تعلق ہے، اس طرح کا جملہ بخوبی کہا جا سکتا ہے لیکن توجہ دوسرے امر کو دینا چاہئے کہ فعل ماضی میں تھا یا رہا تھا یا ماضی سے لے کر اب تک رہا ہے۔ اس میں متکلم کا اندازہ لگانے کے وقت سے کوئی تعلق نہیں۔۔ جی ہاں، کھاتا رہا ہوگا تب کہا جائے گا جب متکلم کو لگے کہ امکان غالب ہے کہ "وہ دوسرا" کھاتا رہا ہے یا کھاتا رہا تھا۔ ​


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> یوں معلوم ہوتا ہے کہ "استمراری" کچھ حد تک مبہم ہے اور اسے مدامی کہنا زیادہ اچھا ہے۔ خیر آپ نے اب دوامی جو کہہ دیا اس کو پرکھنا ہو گا۔
> ​



قواعد میں تینوں لفظ آئے ہیں اور جہاں تک میں نے دیکھا ہے۔۔۔ قواعد میں: استمراری = مدامی = دوامی۔۔۔۔ مطلب قواعد نویس لوگ اِن لفظوں کا ایک دوسرے کی جگہ پر استعمال کرتے ہیں۔

ویسے زیادہ تر «استمراری» کا استعمال کیا گیا ہے۔


----------



## marrish

ایسپکٹ" کو اُردو میں "کیفیت" کہیں گے۔ دوامی کیفیت، لمحاتی کیفیت، تمامی کیفیت، ناتمامی کیفیت، تکراری کیفیت۔ "استمراری" دونوں "مدامی" اور "ناتمام" کے لیے استعمال کیا گیا ہے۔"

 «کھا رہا ہوگا کے نام «مضارع شکیہ استمراری
 سے بہتر زمانہء "حالِ احتمالی بکیفیتِ لمحاتی" نام ہے۔ اس جملے میں استمراریت یا مدامیت ظاہر نہیں ہوتی بلکہ یہ بات بیان ہوتی ہے کہ عین موقعِ حال فعل وقوع پذیر ہو رہا ہے۔

جیسے "وہ کھا رہا ہے" کے معنی "ابھی " کے ہوتے ہیں، یہ نہیں کہ کھانے کا عمل طولانی ہے۔
 اسی طرح " وہ کھا رہا ہو گا" جب اسے احتمالی طور پر استعمال میں لایا جائے اُس کا وہی مطلب برقرار رہے گا جس کا میں نے لمحاتی کیفیت کا نام رکھا ہے۔
"present"
کو شاید زمانہ حال کہنا اچھا ہے اس لیے کہ 
مضارع ہے۔ "aorist"​


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> ایسپکٹ"  کو اُردو میں "کیفیت" کہیں گے۔ دوامی کیفیت، لمحاتی کیفیت، تمامی کیفیت،  ناتمامی کیفیت، تکراری کیفیت۔ "استمراری" دونوں "مدامی" اور "ناتمام" کے  لیے استعمال کیا گیا ہے۔"
> ​



جی میں «ناتمام» کا ذکر کرنا بھول ہی گئی۔



marrish said:


> «کھا رہا ہوگا کے نام «مضارع شکیہ استمراری
> سے بہتر زمانہء "حالِ احتمالی بکیفیتِ لمحاتی" نام ہے۔ اس جملے میں  استمراریت یا مدامیت ظاہر نہیں ہوتی بلکہ یہ بات بیان ہوتی ہے کہ عین موقعِ  حال فعل وقوع پذیر ہو رہا ہے۔
> 
> جیسے "وہ کھا رہا ہے" کے معنی "ابھی " کے ہوتے ہیں، یہ نہیں کہ کھانے کا عمل طولانی ہے۔
> اسی طرح " وہ کھا رہا ہو گا" جب اسے احتمالی طور پر استعمال میں لایا جائے  اُس کا وہی مطلب برقرار رہے گا جس کا میں نے لمحاتی کیفیت کا نام رکھا ہے۔
> ​



جی مریش صاحب، وضاحت کرنے کے لیے شکریہ۔ میں آپ کی بات سمجھ گئی، پر کسی فعل کا ایسا نام رکھا نہیں گیا ہے۔۔۔ «حال احتمالی بکیفیتِ لمحاتی»۔۔۔ کوئی اِس میں «بکیفیت» کا ذکر نہیں کرتا۔ خیر، بات فعلوں کے نام کی نہیں، اُن کے استعمال کی ہے۔



marrish said:


> "present"
> کو شاید زمانہ حال کہنا اچھا ہے اس لیے کہ
> مضارع ہے۔ "aorist"​



آج کے قواعد میں قواعد نویس لوگ «present» کے لیے، «حال» اور «مضارع» دونوں کا استعمال کرتے ہیں۔ مثال کے طور پر ڈاکٹر سہیل عباس بلوچ نے «بنیادی قواعد اردو» میں لکھا ہے: «مضارع بمعنی حال» اور «کھاتا ہوں» جیسے فعلوں کا نام «حال اِخباری/ مضارع اِخباری» بتایا ہے۔ خیر، «حال» کہا جائے یا «مضارع»، مطلب وہی «present» ہے۔

----------------------------------------


اچھا، اِس بات کا تو پتا چل گیا کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعل ہمیشہ گمانِ غالب یا شک کا اظہار نہیں کرتے۔ اب سوال یہ ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال زمانہ حال کے علاوہ زمانہ *مستقبل* اور *ماضی* میں بھی کیا جاتا ہے؟ (لگتا ہے مستقبل میں کیا جاتا ہے)۔


*دوسرا سوال۔۔۔*
کیا یہ دو جملے درست ہیں؟۔۔۔
۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»۔

اگر ہاں، تو اِن دو جملوں کے مفہوم میں کوئی فرق ہے؟


*تیسرا سوال۔۔۔*
یہ مکالمہ پڑھیے۔۔۔

ا: ہمارے پہنچنے سے پہلے وہ لوگ x کی لاش لے کر وہاں پہنچ چکے تھے۔ جب ہم پہنچ گئے تو میں نے x کی بیوی دیکھی۔ وہ لاش کے سامنے بیٹھی تھی۔

ب: *روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*۔

ا: نہیں۔ وہ نہ روتی تھی نہ کچھ بولتی تھی۔ چپ چاپ بیٹھی تھی اور لاش کو ہی دیکھتی تھی۔



سوال: کوئی اِس طرح بولے گا جس طرح اِس مکالمے میں «*روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*» بولا گیا ہے؟


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> جی مریش صاحب، وضاحت کرنے کے لیے شکریہ۔ میں آپ کی بات سمجھ گئی، پر کسی فعل کا ایسا نام رکھا نہیں گیا ہے۔۔۔ «حال احتمالی بکیفیتِ لمحاتی»۔۔۔ کوئی اِس میں «بکیفیت» کا ذکر نہیں کرتا۔ خیر، بات فعلوں کے نام کی نہیں، اُن کے استعمال کی ہے۔​



آپ کی بات سے مجھے اتفاق ہے کہ اصل مدعا نام کا نہیں، معنی اور استعمال کا ہے۔ جہاں تک میرے پیش نہاد نام کا تعلق ہے اگر اس قسم کا نام تاحال مستعمل نہ بھی ہوا تو مجھے کوئی دکھ نہیں۔ اسے پھر بجائے نام کے ایسی فعلی ترکیب کے معنی اور استعمال کی توضیح سمجھ لیجئے


> اب سوال یہ ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال زمانہ حال کے علاوہ زمانہ *مستقبل* اور *ماضی* میں بھی کیا جاتا ہے؟ (لگتا ہے مستقبل میں کیا جاتا ہے)۔



" کھاتا ہو گا" جیسی تراکیب کے استعمال کی موضوع پر مندرجہٴ بالا توضیح میں اپنی رائے پیش کر چکا ہوں؛ یہ اکثر زمانہ حال احتمالی کے معنوں میں ہوتی ہیں حالانکہ زمانہ مستقبل کو ظاہر کرنے کے لیے بھی کام آتی ہیں لیکن اس موقع پر یہ ذکر کرنا لازم ہے کہ یہ استعمال کم ہی ملتا ہے۔ ماضی کی کسی بھی صورت میں " کھاتا ہو گا" ہرگز نہیں آئے گا۔


> *دوسرا سوال۔۔*
> کیا یہ دو جملے درست ہیں؟۔۔۔
> ۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
> ۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»۔
> 
> اگر ہاں، تو اِن دو جملوں کے مفہوم میں کوئی فرق ہے؟



دونوں ممکن ہیں لیکن دوسرا درست ہے۔ پہنچنے کا فعل لمحاتی کیفیت رکھتا ہے جس وجہ سے "کھانا کھا رھا ہو گا" اس کیفیت پر زور دیتا ہے۔" 
یہ استعمال میں بھی بسا اوقات لایا جاتا ہے۔
پہلا جملہ صرفی اور نحوی لحاظ سے بھی صحیح ہے اگرچہ کم سنا جائے گا۔ بغیر سیاق و سباق کے اس پر حتمی فیصلہ کرنا بھی مشکل ہے۔



> *تیسرا سوال۔۔۔*
> یہ مکالمہ پڑھیے۔۔۔
> ا: ہمارے پہنچنے سے پہلے وہ لوگ x کی لاش لے کر وہاں پہنچ چکے تھے۔ جب ہم پہنچ گئے تو میں نے x کی بیوی دیکھی۔ وہ لاش کے سامنے بیٹھی تھی۔
> ب: *روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*۔
> ا: نہیں۔ وہ نہ روتی تھی نہ کچھ بولتی تھی۔ چپ چاپ بیٹھی تھی اور لاش کو ہی دیکھتی تھی۔
> سوال: کوئی اِس طرح بولے گا جس طرح اِس مکالمے میں «*روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*» بولا گیا ہے؟


ممکن ہے کوئی ایسے بولے۔ اس کے معنی یہ ہوئے کہ وہ اب روتی ہو گی۔​​


----------



## sapnachaandni

بہت بہت شکریہ مریش صاحب۔




marrish said:


> ماضی کی کسی بھی صورت میں " کھاتا ہو گا" ہرگز نہیں آئے گا۔
> ​​



اب ایک اور سوال۔۔۔
یہ جملہ دیکھیے: «جب تو اُس کے گھر گیا، تب وہ خط *لکھتا ہوگا*۔»۔

ایسا جملہ بولا جاتا ہے؟
اگر یہ جملہ غلط ہے تو غلط ہے، پر اگر یہ جملہ درست ہے تو کیا یہاں «لکھتا ہوگا» کا استعمال زمانہ ماضی میں نہیں کیا گیا ہے؟

-------------------------------------


ویسے مریش صاحب، ایک اور سوال۔۔۔
آپ کون سی کیفیت کو «لمحاتی کیفیت» کہتے ہیں؟
اگر میں آپ کی وضاحت صحیح سمجھ سکی ہوں تو لمحاتی کیفیت یہ بات بیان کرتی ہے کہ عین موقعِ  حال فعل وقوع پذیر ہو رہا ہے۔ آپ کا مطلب یہی تھا؟


------------------------------------

* ایک اور بات۔۔۔*
اِس جملے میں۔۔۔


marrish said:


> وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی *ملتی ہو گی*۔



اگر «کرتا ہوگا» کی جگہ پر «کرے گا» لگا دیں تو مفہوم میں تبدیلی تو نہیں آئے گی، ہے نہ؟


پر اِس جملے میں۔۔۔
۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
اگر «کھاتا ہوگا» کی جگہ پر «کھائے گا» لگا دیں تو مفہوم میں تبدیلی آئے گی۔
اب اگر اِسی جملے میں ۔۔۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔۔۔ «کھاتا ہوگا»  کی جگہ پر «کھا رہا ہوگا» لگا دیں تو کیا ایسا کہنا صحیح ہے کہ مفہوم میں تبدیلی نہیں آئے گی؟



*دوسری بات۔۔۔*
کیا یہ صحیح ہے کہ پہلے جملے میں «کرتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار نہیں کرتا بلکہ قطعیت کا اظہار کرتا ہے، لیکن دوسرے جملے میں «کھاتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار کرتا ہے؟


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> [..]
> اچھا، اِس بات کا تو پتا چل گیا کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعل ہمیشہ گمانِ غالب یا شک کا اظہار نہیں کرتے۔ اب سوال یہ ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال زمانہ حال کے علاوہ زمانہ *مستقبل* اور *ماضی* میں بھی کیا جاتا ہے؟ (لگتا ہے مستقبل میں کیا جاتا ہے)۔
> 
> جی ہاں، اِس فعل کا استعمال ہر سہ زمانوں میں ہوتا ہے۔ مثالیں بعد میں۔
> 
> *دوسرا سوال۔۔۔
> *
> کیا یہ دو جملے درست ہیں؟۔۔۔
> 
> ۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔»۔
> ۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»۔
> 
> اگر ہاں، تو اِن دو جملوں کے مفہوم میں کوئی فرق ہے؟
> 
> اِس سوال کا جواب آگے چل کر دیا جائے گا۔
> 
> *تیسرا سوال۔۔۔*
> یہ مکالمہ پڑھیے۔۔۔
> 
> ا: ہمارے پہنچنے سے پہلے وہ لوگ x کی لاش لے کر وہاں پہنچ چکے تھے۔ جب ہم پہنچ گئے تو میں نے x کی بیوی دیکھی۔ وہ لاش کے سامنے بیٹھی تھی۔
> 
> ب: *روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*۔
> 
> ا: نہیں۔ وہ نہ روتی تھی نہ کچھ بولتی تھی۔ چپ چاپ بیٹھی تھی اور لاش کو ہی دیکھتی تھی۔
> نہیں۔ وہ رو رہی تھی نہ کچھہ بول رہی تھی۔ چپ چاپ بیٹھی ہوئی تھی اور لاش کو دیکھےجا رہی تھی۔
> 
> سوال: کوئی اِس طرح بولے گا جس طرح اِس مکالمے میں «*روتی ہوگی*، *چلاتی ہوگی*» بولا گیا ہے؟
> 
> ایسا ممکن ہے لیکن یہ طرز بیان قدرے پرانی ہے۔ اب کہا جائے گا۔۔  رو رہی ہو گی۔  چلا رہی ہو گی۔
> 
> [/rtlp]


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ بہت بہت شکریہ قریشپور صاحب۔
آپ کے جواب کے اگلے حصے کا انتظار کروں گی۔


----------



## Qureshpor

جس طرح فارسی زبان کے افعال میں کافی تبدیلی آ گئی ہے عین اسی طرح اردو میں بھی ہوا ہے۔ مجھے تو کبھی کبھی یوں گماں ہوتا ہے کہ دونوں نے قریب قریب ایک ہی راستہ طے کیا ہے۔ 
جو افعال اسم حالیہ سے وجود میں آئے ہیں وہ شروع میں ایک جاری حالت کی نمایندگی کرتے تھے۔ مثال کے طور پر اقبال کی نظم ہمدردی کا یہ جز ملاحظہ کیجئے۔

ٹہنی پہ کسی شجر کی تنہا
بلبل تھا کوئی اداس بیٹھا
کہتا تھا کہ رات سر پہ آئی
اُڑنے چگنےمیں دن گزارا

یہاں کہتا تھا کے معنے He used to say نہیں ہیں بلکہ He was saying or even better He began to sayہیں۔

لیکن اب ایسے معنوں میں اسم حالیہ کے افعال استعمال نہیں ہوتے۔ اِن کی جگہ اب ۔۔۔کہہ رہا ہے۔۔۔نے لے لی ہے۔ پھر بھی کبھی کبھار پہلے معنوں کا اثر کچھہ باقی رہنے کا احساس ہوتا ہے۔ جیسا کہ آپ کے دو جملوں میں۔۔

جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا تو وہ کھانا کھاتا ہو گا۔

یعنی

جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا تو وہ کھانا کھا رہا ہو گا۔

کچھہ مزید مثالیں، پرانی طرز کے مطابق

وہ اپنے جی میں کیا کہتا ہو گا۔

What must he be thinking (saying) in his mind

شاید تو سوچتا ہو گا کہ مجھہ کو یہ سب فراغت اور دولت بے مشقت حاصل ہوئی۔

Perhaps you may be thinking I have gained all this comfort and wealth without toil.

آپ کو معلوم ہو گیا ہو گا کہ یہاں زمانہ حال اور مستقبل کی عکاسی کرتا ہے لیکن نیچے دی ہوئی جدید مثالوں میں زمانہ ماضی مقصود ہے۔

اب آپ کس زبان میں اُس سے بات کرتے ہوں گے ، کیسے رابطے کرتے ہوں گے اور رتن کس طرح مدینہ شریف میں زندگی بسر کرتا ہوگا؟ کہاں رہتا ہو گا؟ اِس کا ہمیں کچھہ معلوم نہیں۔

(بابا رتن ہندی کا سفر محبت۔۔اشفاق احمد)

Now in which language would he (Prophet Muhammad pbuh) have spoken with him; how would he have made contacts and how would Ratan have spent his life? Where would he have lived?

پطرس نام عجیب تھا۔ کوئی عیسائی ہے؟ نہیں عیسائی عبرانی نام سے عربی نام پر اُتر آنے کی ذلت برداشت نہیں کر سکتا۔ کوئی لونڈا لباڑی ہو گا۔ جس نے یہ تخلص رکھہ لیا اور پھکڑبازی 
کرتا ہو گا۔

 (پطرس بخاری بحیثیت مزاح نگار ۔ محمد احسن فاروقی)

The name “Patras” was strange. Is he a Christian? No, a Christian cannot bear the humiliation of taking on an Arab name over a Hebrew one. He would be some fraudster who has taken this nom-de-plume and probably spews out trash.
(Patras Bukhari, a Humorist – Muhammad Ahsan Faruqi)

امید ہے کہ اِس وضاحت سے صورت حال کچھہ کچھہ بہتر ہوئی ہو گی۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> جس طرح فارسی زبان کے افعال میں کافی تبدیلی آ گئی ہے عین اسی طرح اردو میں بھی ہوا ہے۔ مجھے تو کبھی کبھی یوں گماں ہوتا ہے کہ دونوں نے قریب قریب ایک ہی راستہ طے کیا ہے۔


آپ کی بات سے مجھے اتفاق ہے۔



Qureshpor said:


> امید ہے کہ اِس وضاحت سے صورت حال کچھہ کچھہ بہتر ہوئی ہو گی۔


جی، شکریہ قریشپور صاحب، آپ کی وضاحت پڑھ کر یہ پتا چلا کہ جو اندازہ میں نے لگایا تھا وہ صحیح تھا۔ وضاحت کرنے اور مزید مثالیں لکھنے کے لیے بہت بہت شکریہ۔


------------------------------------


اچھا دوستو، ہو سکے تو آپ مہربانی کرکے میرے اُس سوال کا جواب دیں گے جو post#11 میں «دوسری بات» کے نیچے لکھا گیا ہے؟


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> آپ کی بات سے مجھے اتفاق ہے۔
> 
> اچھی بات ہے۔ کہتے ہیں اتفاق میں برکت ہے۔
> 
> جی، شکریہ قریشپور صاحب، آپ کی وضاحت پڑھ کر یہ پتا چلا کہ جو اندازہ میں نے لگایا تھا وہ صحیح تھا۔ وضاحت کرنے اور مزید مثالیں لکھنے کے لیے بہت بہت شکریہ۔
> 
> یہ تو اُس کہانی کے مترادف ہے جو میں نے بچپن میں سنی تھی۔ ایک خاتون ایک پڑوسن کے پاس جا کر اُس سے کھیر بنانے کی ترکیب پوچھتی ہے۔ جب پڑوسن اُسے تمام تر تفصیل سے کھیر بنانے کا طریقہ بتاتی ہے تو پہلی خاتون کہتی ہے۔۔۔میں تو پہلے ہی اِس نسخے سے واقف تھی لیکن سوچا بہن سے پوچھہ ہی لوں
> 
> چلئے یہ تو بہت اچھا ہوا کہ آپ کا اندازہ صحیح نکلا۔
> 
> (میری اِس بات کو زیادہ سنجیدگی سے نہ لیجئے گا)
> ------------------------------------
> 
> 
> اچھا دوستو، ہو سکے تو آپ مہربانی کرکے میرے اُس سوال کا جواب دیں گے جو post#11 میں «دوسری بات» کے نیچے لکھا گیا ہے؟
> 
> آپ اور مرش صاحب کی تحریروں کی بھول بھلیوں میں سے آپ کے مطلوبہ جملوں کو ڈھونڈ نکالنا کم از کم میرے بس کی بات نہیں۔ ویسے مجھے تو یہ جملہ قدرے مشکوک سا لگتا ہے۔ شاید یہاں اِس وقت میری اور مرش صاحب کی سوچ متوازی نہ ہو اور میری اور اُن کی گاڑی الگ الگ پتڑی پر ہو۔
> 
> وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی *ملتی ہو گی*۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

qureshpor said:


> یہ تو اُس کہانی کے مترادف ہے جو میں نے بچپن میں  سنی تھی۔ ایک خاتون ایک پڑوسن کے پاس جا کر اُس سے کھیر بنانے کی ترکیب  پوچھتی ہے۔ جب پڑوسن اُسے تمام تر تفصیل سے کھیر بنانے کا طریقہ بتاتی ہے  تو پہلی خاتون کہتی ہے۔۔۔میں تو پہلے ہی اِس نسخے سے واقف تھی لیکن سوچا بہن سے پوچھہ ہی لوں



lol  

اور ہاں، میں پہلے اِس سے واقف نہیں تھی، مطلب پکا تو معلوم نہیں تھا، بس اندازہ لگایا تھا۔


----------



## marrish

_sapnachaandni SaaHibah, bandah ko bhii ma3luum nahiiN hae kih aap ne post nambar 11 ke aaxirii sawaal meN kaun se do jumloN kii taraf ishaarah kiyaa thaa_.


----------



## sapnachaandni

چلیے، پھر سے بتا دیتی ہوں۔۔۔
سوال یہ ہے۔۔۔

*پہلا جملہ:* وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔

*دوسرا جملہ:* جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔

*سوال:* کیا یہ صحیح ہے کہ پہلے جملے میں «کرتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار نہیں کرتا بلکہ قطعیت کا اظہار کرتا ہے، پر دوسرے جملے میں «کھاتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار کرتا ہے؟


Edit: surx lafzon kaa izaafah karnaa


----------



## marrish

_shukriyah. jo maiN ne misaalii jumlah banaayaa thaa us meN tiin lafz yih bhii the (surx):_ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔​_is meN "kartaa ho gaa" waaqi3ii iHtimaalii/gumaanii/mutashakkii taur par mustam3al nahiiN hu'aa. yih ek saadah bayaan hae.

duusre fiqre meN "tanxwaah milaa kare gii" kahnaa ziyaadah hii achchhaa hae magar maiN ne "miltii ho gii" isti3maal kiyaa thaa taa kih donoN fiqroN meN fi3l kii ek hii suurat rahe.

aap ke diye hu'e duusre jumle se iHtimaalii/gumaanii kaifiyyat mere nazdiik zaahir nahiiN hotii balkih yih qat3iiyat kaa izhaar hae HaalaaN kih jumlah iHtimaalii bhii ho saktaa hae agar "shaayad" lagaayaa jaa'e. "jab tuu wahaaN pahuNche gaa to wuh shaayad khaanaa khaataa ho gaa"._


----------



## sapnachaandni

شکریہ مریش صاحب۔




marrish said:


> _shukriyah. jo maiN ne misaalii jumlah banaayaa thaa us meN tiin lafz yih bhii the (surx):_ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔​



جی، معاف کیجیے۔ پتا نہیں copy ۔ paste کرنے کے بعد یہ لفظ کدھر گئے!


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> نیچے دی ہوئی جدید مثالوں میں زمانہ ماضی مقصود ہے۔
> 
> اب  آپ کس زبان میں اُس سے بات کرتے ہوں گے ، کیسے رابطے کرتے ہوں گے اور رتن  کس طرح مدینہ شریف میں زندگی بسر کرتا ہوگا؟ کہاں رہتا ہو گا؟ اِس کا ہمیں  کچھہ معلوم نہیں۔
> 
> (بابا رتن ہندی کا سفر محبت۔۔اشفاق احمد)
> [...]



قریشپور صاحب، ہو سکے تو مہربانی کرکے بتا دیں گے کہ «اب آپ کس زبان میں...» سے پہلے کیا کیا جملے آئے ہیں؟ اُن جملوں میں سے دو چار جملے بتا سکیں گے؟


----------



## sapnachaandni

sapnachaandni said:
			
		

> *دوسرا جملہ:* جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔





marrish said:


> _aap  ke diye hu'e duusre jumle se iHtimaalii/gumaanii kaifiyyat mere nazdiik  zaahir nahiiN hotii balkih yih qat3iiyat kaa izhaar hae HaalaaN kih  jumlah iHtimaalii bhii ho saktaa hae agar "shaayad" lagaayaa jaa'e. "jab  tuu wahaaN pahuNche gaa to wuh shaayad khaanaa khaataa ho gaa"_.



*سوال۔۔۔*
اِس جملے میں ۔۔۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»۔۔۔؛ «کھا رہا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار کرتا ہے یا قطعیت کا؟


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> *سوال۔۔۔*
> اِس جملے میں ۔۔۔«جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھا رہا ہوگا*۔»۔۔۔؛ «کھا رہا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار کرتا ہے یا قطعیت کا؟



دونوں کا۔ سیاق و سباق سے پتہ چلتا ہے کہ کونسا مفہوم لیا جائے۔


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> قریشپور صاحب، ہو سکے تو مہربانی کرکے بتا دیں گے کہ «اب آپ کس زبان میں...» سے پہلے کیا کیا جملے آئے ہیں؟ اُن جملوں میں سے دو چار جملے بتا سکیں گے؟


لیجئے، دونوں ربط آپ کی خدمت میں حاضر ہیں۔

http://www.oururdu.com/forums/index.php?threads/بابا-رتن-ہندی-کا-سفرِ-محبت-۔-اشفاق-احمد.19921/

http://www.patrasbokhari.com/content/patras-bokhari-bahissiyat-mizah-nigar


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> چلیے، پھر سے بتا دیتی ہوں۔۔۔
> سوال یہ ہے۔۔۔
> 
> *پہلا جملہ:* وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔
> 
> *دوسرا جملہ:* جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔
> 
> *سوال:* کیا یہ صحیح ہے کہ پہلے جملے میں «کرتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار نہیں کرتا بلکہ قطعیت کا اظہار کرتا ہے، پر دوسرے جملے میں «کھاتا ہوگا» احتمال / گمان کا اظہار کرتا ہے؟
> 
> 
> Edit: surx lafzon kaa izaafah karnaa



*پہلا جملہ:* وہ ہفتے میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ اگلےمہینےسے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔

مجھے اب بھی خط کشیدہ الفاظ کھٹکتے ہیں۔ دوسری بات یہ ہے کہ اِس پہلے جملے میں ایک نہیں تین جملے شامل ہیں۔ تیسرے جملے میں مجھے احتمال کا گماں ہوتا ہے۔

دوسرے جملے میں ۔۔۔کھانا کھاتا ہو گا۔۔ احتمالی اور قطعی دونوں حالتوں میں لیا جا سکتا ہے۔۔۔بغیر سیاق و سباق کے۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> *پہلا جملہ:* وہ ہفتے میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ اگلےمہینےسے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔
> 
> دوسری بات یہ ہے کہ اِس پہلے جملے میں ایک نہیں تین جملے شامل ہیں۔



بالکل صحیح فرماتے ہیں آپ۔ لگتا ہے «پہلا جملہ» اور «دوسرا جملہ» کی جگہ پر «*پہلی لائن/ مثال*» اور «*دوسری لائن/ مثال*» لگا دیں تو بہتر ہوگا۔۔۔

*پہلی لائن/ مثال:* وہ ہفتہ میں چار دن کام کرتا ہے۔ ماہِ آئندہ سے پانچ دن کام *کرتا ہو گا* (کام کرے گا)۔ تنخواہ اس کو کبھی دو دو ہفتے بعد کبھی چار ہفتے بعد *ملتی ہو گی*۔

*دوسری لائن/ مثال:* جب تو وہاں پہنچے گا، تو وہ کھانا *کھاتا ہوگا*۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> لیجئے، دونوں ربط آپ کی خدمت میں حاضر ہیں۔
> 
> http://www.oururdu.com/forums/index.php?threads/بابا-رتن-ہندی-کا-سفرِ-محبت-۔-اشفاق-احمد.19921/
> 
> http://www.patrasbokhari.com/content/patras-bokhari-bahissiyat-mizah-nigar




بہت بہت شکریہ قریشپور صاحب۔

پہلے ربط میں اُس مثال کے جملے نہیں ملے جن کا ذکر آپ نے post#14 میں کیا تھا، پر یہاں سے یہ جملے ملے جن میں post#14 میں دی گئی مثال کے جملے بھی شامل ہیں۔۔۔

۔«شاہ عبد العزیز محدث دہلوی نے اپنی کتاب میں ایک جملہ لکھا ہے کہ " بابا رتن ہندی " حضور نبی کریم کی خدمت میں حاضر ہوا ، پھر معلوم نہیں کہ اس کا کیا ہوا " لیکن غالب گمان ہے اور عقل کہتی ہے اور ہم اندازے سے یقین کی منزل تک پہنچ سکتے ہیں کہ وہ مدینہ شریف میں حضور نبی کریم کی خدمت میں رہا اور حضور کے پسندیدہ لوگوں میں سے تھا۔ *اب وہ کس زبان میں ان سے بات کرتے ہوں گے کیسے رابطے کرتے ہوں گے اور رتن کس طرح سے مدینہ شریف میں زندگی بسر کرتا ہوگا؟ کہاں رہتا ہوگا* اس کا ہمیں کچھ معلوم نہیں ہے لیکن وہ رہتا وہیں تھا اور وہ کب تک وہاں رہا اس کے بارے میں بھی لوگ نہیں جانتے»۔


----------



## marrish

تو شاید میں نے غلط کہا تھا کہ ماضی میں اس کا اس روپ میں استعمال نہیں ہو گا؟ مگر مجھے ایسا ہی احساس ہے کہ عام جملے میں ایسا نہیں ہو گا۔ ۔ اس متن میں یہ ایک سوال کے طور پر بیان کیا جا تا ہے
 "rhetoric question"۔ 

دوسری بات ہے کہ یہ 
narrative tense
کی نشاندہی بھی کرتا ہے۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

sc SaaHibah, would I be right in thinking that your questions have been answered?


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> sc SaaHibah, would I be right in thinking that your questions have been answered?


سچ کہوں تو جی نہیں۔ مجھے لگتا ہے اِن فعلوں کے استعمال کے بارے میں سب کچھ واضح نہیں ہوا ہے۔



marrish said:


> اس متن میں یہ ایک سوال کے طور پر بیان کیا جا تا ہے
> "rhetoric question"۔
> 
> دوسری بات ہے کہ یہ
> narrative tense
> کی نشاندہی بھی کرتا ہے۔​



جی مریش صاحب، آپ صحیح فرماتے ہیں۔

پر اِس مثال میں ۔۔۔«جب تو اُس کے گھر گیا، تب وہ خط *لکھتا ہوگا*۔»۔۔۔ «لکھتا ہوگا» سوالی طور پر بیان نہیں کیا گیا ہے (اگر یہ مثال غلط نہ ہو تو)۔

-----------------------------

مجھے لگتا ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال جب زمانہ *ماضی* میں ہوتا ہے، تو در اصل «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعل، «کھاتا تھا»/ «کھا رہا تھا»/ «کھاتا رہا ہے»/ «کھاتا رہا تھا»  جیسے فعلوں کی جگہ پر آتے ہیں تب جب فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں قطعیت نہیں ملتی۔

اِسی طرح «کھا رہا ہوگا» کا استعمال زمانہ *ماضی* میں بھی کیا جا سکتا ہے؛ یعنی «کھا رہا تھا» کی جگہ پر «کھا رہا ہوگا» کہتے ہیں تب جب فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں قطعیت نہیں ملتی۔

آپ دوستوں کی رائے کیا ہے؟


----------



## marrish

جناب سپنا چاندنی صاحبہ، سچ کہوں تو مجھے پتا نہیں۔ میں آپ کے ساتھ اس سوال کے جواب کا منتظر رہوں گا۔ 
قبلاً تو میں نے کہا تھا کہ یہ ماضی کے لیے استعمال نہیں ہوتا لیکن بالکل ممکن ہے کہ میں غلطی پر ہوں۔
اصل میں اِن باتوں پر دماغ لڑا لڑا کے میں خود اُلجھن میں پڑ چکا ہوں۔​


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> سچ کہوں تو جی نہیں۔ مجھے لگتا ہے اِن فعلوں کے استعمال کے بارے میں سب کچھ واضح نہیں ہوا ہے۔


آپ کی بات کے جواب میں صرف اتنا عرض کرنا کافی ہو گا کہ کسی کو مطمئن کرنا ہر کسی کے بس کا روگ نہیں۔ 

شکست و فتح میاں اتفاق ہے لیکن
مقابلہ تو دل ِ نا تواں نے بہت خوب کیا
میر تقی میر

آپ دل کی جگہ مغز پڑھ سکتی ہیں۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ جناب قریشپور صاحب، کیا آپ کا مطلب یہ تھا کہ آپ بھی میری وضاحت کے بارے میں اپنی رائے بتانا نہیں چاہتے؟

*وضاحت۔۔۔*


sapnachaandni said:


> مجھے لگتا ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال جب زمانہ *ماضی* میں ہوتا ہے، تو در اصل «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعل، «کھاتا تھا»/ «کھا رہا تھا»/ «کھاتا رہا ہے»/ «کھاتا رہا تھا»  جیسے فعلوں کی جگہ پر آتے ہیں تب جب فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں قطعیت نہیں ملتی۔
> 
> اِسی طرح «کھا رہا ہوگا» کا استعمال زمانہ *ماضی* میں بھی کیا جا سکتا ہے؛ یعنی «کھا رہا تھا» کی جگہ پر «کھا رہا ہوگا» کہتے ہیں تب جب فعل کے ہونے کے بارے میں قطعیت نہیں ملتی۔
> 
> ----------------------------------
> آپ دوستوں کی رائے کیا ہے؟


----------



## marrish

سپناچاندنی صاحبہ آپ نے درجِ بالا سوال میں  "آپ بھی بتانا نہیں چاہتے" لکھا ہے۔ بھی تو اُس وقت کہیں کے جب ایک سے زیادہ فریقین موجود ہوں۔ کیا آپ کو ایسا لگا ہے کہ میں آپ کے تعاون میں جواب دینا نہیں چاہتا؟​


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ جناب مریش صاحب، میں نے آپ کی اور دوسرے دوستوں کی رائے پوچی تھی۔ مجھے یقین ہے کہ آپ جواب دینا چاہتے تو ہیں، پر میری وضاحت کے بارے میں نہ آپ نے اپنی رائے بتائی نہ قریشپور صاحب نے۔


آپ فرض کیجیے کہ کوئی اردو سیکھ رہا ہے اور آپ اُسے یہ سکھانا چاہتے ہیں کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» اور «کھا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کے الگ الگ استعمال کیا ہیں۔ آپ یہ بات اُسے کس طرح سکھائیں گے؟ میری وضاحت اِسی منظر سے ہے کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» اور «کھا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال اگر زمانہ ماضی میں کیا جا سکتا ہے تو کیسے کیا جاتا ہے۔
اب بتا سکتے ہیں کہ میری وضاحت آپ کو کس حد تک صحیح لگی اور کس حد تک غلط؟


----------



## marrish

میں نے تو عرض کیا تھا کہ مجھے معلوم نہیں اور میری رائے رہی کہ ماضی کے لیے اس ترکیب کا استعمال اردو سیکھنے والے کو اُلجھا سکتا ہے۔ محترمہ، جب اہل زبان حتمی فیصلہ نہیں کر سکتے ہیں تو یہ مواد اُردو طالب علم کو سکھانے سے کیا فائدہ ہو گا؟ دوسری بات یہ ہے کہ نہ میں نہ ہی قریشپور صاحب آپ کو جواب دینا نہیں چاہتے۔  میں نے جواب تو دیا ہے کہ میں بھی دیکھنا چاہتا ہوں یہ معاملہ کس انجام تک پہنچے گا۔ اگر قریشپور صاحب نے آپ کو فوراً جواب نہیں دیا تو یہ کہنا کہ وہ یا میں یا کوئی اور آپ کی مدد کرنا چاہتا نہیں اور تو اور لیکن بے بنیاد ضرور ہے۔ آپ غلط جواب سے مفید تو نہیں ہونے والی ہوں گی نہ؟
میں نے نہیں کہا کہ آپ کا اندازہ غلط یا درست ہے۔ اس  بابت میں میں کہہ نہیں پاٴوں گا کہ کس حد تک آپ کا اندازہ غلط یا صحیح ہے۔

شاید کچھ دن بعد دماغ میں تازگی آئےگی اور بتا سکوں گا۔

اصل میں مجھے فیلسوف صاحب کی کمی بہت محسوس ہو رہی ہے۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ معاف کیجیے مریش صاحب، میں نے ویسا نہیں کہا کہ کوئی مدد کرنا چاہتا نہیں۔ مجھے لگا کہ میں نے اپنی وضاحت ٹھیک طرح سے بیان نہیں کیا ہے، اِسی لیے رائے بتانا مشکل ہے، تو پھر کسی نے رائے نہیں بتائی؛ اور میں post#33  پڑھ کر سچ میں قریشپور صاحب کا مطلب سمجھ نہ سکی۔

زبان کے معاملے میں کبھی کچھ باتیں ایسی ہوتی ہیں کہ اُن کے بارے میں یوں ہی رائے بتانا آسان نہیں۔

ویسے اب یہ صِرف سکھانے کی بات نہیں ہے۔ میں خود جاننا چاہتی ہوں کہ «کھاتا ہوگا» اور «کھا رہا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں کا استعمال زمانہ ماضی میں کیا جا سکتا ہے کہ نہیں (لگتا ہے کہ کیا جا سکتا ہے، پر یہ کس طرح ہوتا ہے، یہ مجھے معلوم نہیں)۔ 


*سوال۔۔۔*
اگر «*کھاتا تھا*» اور «*کھا رہا تھا*» جیسے فعلوں کے متعلق گمان / احتمال / شک ہو تو کیا اِن فعلوں کا روپ بدلے گا؟ اگر ہاں تو نیا روپ کیسا ہوگا؟


----------



## marrish

aur bhii log haiN jo jawaab de sakte haiN. maiN is kaa jawaab nahiiN jaantaa par merii raa'e aap jaan chukii haiN kih aisaa maazii ke liye nahiiN honaa chaahiye. is se ziyaadah kyaa kahuuN? agar aap ko is laRii meN duusre shariik shaxs kii baat samajh nahiiN aai'ii to meraa kyaa qusuur hae? haaN itnaa kah saktaa huuN kih jo is laRii ko aaGhaaz dene waalii posT meN aap ne sawaal pesh kiye the, wuh yaqiinan kisii bhii grammar book se bihtrar tauzii3 kar chuke haiN. aap ne jo baar baar naye sawaal kiye haiN wuh Thiik hae lekin kab tak is laRii ko ham tiinoN le kar chaleN ge?

kyaa yih achchhaa xayaal nahiiN kih is sawaal ko laatiinii rasmu-l xatt meN 3alaaHidah mubaaHise meN Dhal diyaa jaa'e? kuchh log hote haiN jin meN shu3araa2 bhii shumaar haiN jo Urdu rasmu-l xatt se muta2aassifaanah naa-waaqif haiN.

yih baat maiN nah kartaa agar maiN aap ke sawaal kaa qat3ii jawaab jaantaa. jab aap ko taHqiiq karne kaa josh hae to na'ii laRii kholnaa ko'ii zaHmat nahiiN bane gii. maazii ke baare meN mujhe ab shakk paR gayaa hae lekin jo maiN ne pahle kuchh baatoN par raushanii Daalne kii koshish kii thii wuh, merii ummiid hae raa''igaaN nahiiN jaa''eNgii. I had to do much of research, you know. Otherwise it is very easy to say, this yes, that no because I feel like that.


----------



## sapnachaandni

شکریہ مریش صاحب۔



marrish said:


> kuchh log hote haiN jin meN shu3araa2 bhii shumaar haiN jo Urdu rasmu-l xatt se muta2aassifaanah naa-waaqif haiN.



ویسے مجھے لگتا تھا کہ اگر کسی کو اردو آئے تو وہ یہی لڑی پڑھ سکتا ہے۔ وہ لوگ جو اردو رسم الخط سے ناواقف ہیں اردو بولنے والے ہیں کیا؟!


----------



## sapnachaandni

مریش صاحب اور قریشپور صاحب، آپ دونوں کا بہت بہت شکریہ۔

اب ایک اور مدد کریں گے میری؟

دو مثالیں بتا سکیں گے اِس طرح کہ ایک بار «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں سے *احتمال / گمان* کے اظہار کا پتا چلے اور دوسری بار *قطعیت* کے اظہار کا؟


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> ویسے مجھے لگتا تھا کہ اگر کسی کو اردو آئے تو وہ یہی لڑی پڑھ سکتا ہے۔ وہ لوگ جو اردو رسم الخط سے ناواقف ہیں اردو بولنے والے ہیں کیا؟!


بولنے والے اور پڑھنے والے میں خواندگی کا فرق ہے۔ آپ کو شاید معلوم نہیں لیکن  بھارت میں لاکھوں اُردوگویان رہتے ہیں جنہیں اُردو پڑھنا نیں آتا، کیوں کہ  اُنہوں نے سکول سے صرف ہندی پڑھی ہے۔

شعرا بھی ہیں جو اُردو شاعری کرتے ہیں مگر اردو رسم الخط سے نا واقف ہیں۔


----------



## Qureshpor

^
ایک جیتی جاگتی مثال سابق ادا کارہ اور بعد میں سماجی کارکن شبانہ اعظمی کی ہے جن کے والد مرحوم جناب کیفی اعظمی ایک ممتاز ترقی پسند شاعر تھے۔ اِن کے قلم سے بہت سے فلمی گانے لکھے گئے ہیں جن کو شبانہ صاحبہ پڑھنے سے قاصر ہیں۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ 
عجیب بات ہے! اگر میں اُن شاعروں میں سے ایک ہوتی تو میرے دل میں یہ خواہش پیدا ہوتی کہ یہ رسم الخط سیکھوں!

پر میں یہ نہیں کہہ سکتی کہ یہ رسم الخط آسان ہے یا مشکل، کیوں کہ میری مادری زبان فارسی ہے اور اردو سیکھنے سے پہلے، میں اِس رسم الخط سے واقف رہی ہوں۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

sapnachaandni said:


> دو مثالیں بتا سکیں گے اِس طرح کہ ایک بار «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں سے *احتمال / گمان* کے اظہار کا پتا چلے اور دوسری بار *قطعیت* کے اظہار کا؟



ایسی دو مثالیں ملیں گی دوستو؟


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> ایسی دو مثالیں ملیں گی دوستو؟


اِن اشعار کو دیکھئے۔ کیا اِن میں سے ایک آدھ آپ کے مطالبے پر پورا اُترتے ہیں؟
​ ‏تجھے خیال نہیں کہ کوئی کیا کرتا ھو گا
تیرےانتظارمیں کیسے کیسے مرتا ھو گا

اک اک گھڑی قیامت کی گھڑی ہو گی
اک اک لمحہ سال بھرمیں گزرتا ہو گا

دل کی رگوں پر اتنا بوجھ پڑتا ہوگا
دل کبھی رکتا کبھی چلتا ہو گا

تمہاری آواز جب نہ سنائی دیتی ہو گی
زندگی میں کس قدر سنناٹا ہو گا

(Mubeen Nisar)                     Islamabad ​


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ بہت اچّھی مثال تھی قریشپور صاحب، بہت بہت شکریہ۔ 

---------------------------------------

بات یہ ہے کہ جہاں میں ایسی مثالوں کا استعمال کرنا چاہتی ہوں، وہاں شعر نہ لکھنا بہتر ہے۔

دوستو، 
ہو سکے تو مہربانی کر کے دو مثالیں بتائیں گے جو شعر نہ ہوں اور ایک مثال میں «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعلوں سے *قطعیت* کے اظہار کا پتا چلے اور دوسری مثال میں *احتمال / گمان* کے اظہار کا؟
مطلب اِن مثالوں میں وہ سیاق و سباق موجود ہوں جن سے پتا چلتا ہے کہ قطعیت کا اظہار کیا گیا ہے یا احتمال/ گمان کا۔


----------



## Qureshpor

یہ لوگ مدینہ حاضر ہوکر اور نبی علیہ السلام کو قبر میں بے جان سمجھ کر  درود کیسے پڑھتے ہوں گے ان کو درود پاک پڑھنے میں کیسے لذت آتی ہو گی؟ لذت…  کونسی لذت؟؟ جب دل ودماغ میں آقا علیہ السلام کے بارے میںیہ بات سما چکی  ہوکہ یہاں قبر انور میں وہ زندہ نہیں ہیں تو آپ بتلائیے کیسا صلوٰۃ وسلام  اور کیسی لذت
!!!
http://www.ahnafmedia.com/video-quran/item/2943-gumbad-e-khazra-ka-saya?tmpl=component&print=1

میرے خیال میں یہ آپ کے بقول قطعیت کی مثال ہے۔ گمان کی مثالیں تو پہلے ہی ہم لوگوں نے دی ہیں۔

مزید مثالیں لیکن شعر میں۔۔۔

http://www.urduweb.org/mehfil/threads/کہیں-اِک-معصوم-نازک-سی-لڑکی-کمال-امروہوی.24437/


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ شکریہ۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔۔



^ وہ گانا بہت خوبصورت ہے۔   شکریہ قریشپور صاحب۔




دیکھیے مجھے مولوی عبدالحق کی «اردو قواعد» میں کیا ملا۔۔۔
۔«بعض اوقات حال احتمالی (مطلب: «کھاتا ہوگا» جیسے فعل) ماضی کے معنی بھی دیتا ہے۔ مثلاً کسی سے پوچھیں کہ “تم نے اُسے کبھی ایسا کرتے دیکھا” تو جواب دے کہ “*کرتا ہوگا*”۔ مگر اس سے احتمال کے ساتھ ہمیشہ زمانہ گذشتہ کی عادت کا اظہار ہوتا ہے۔»(ص 195)۔

مولوی عبدالحق کی مثال پھر سے دیکھیے:
- «تم نے اُسے کبھی ایسا کرتے دیکھا؟»
- «کرتا ہوگا۔»

*سوال۔۔۔*
۔(1) کیا اِس مکالمے میں «کرتا ہوگا» *ماضی* کے معنی دیتا ہے؟ "اِس مثال میں" «کرتا ہوگا» زمانہ *حال* کے معنی نہیں دیتا؟

۔(2) جب کوئی «تم نے اُسے کبھی ایسا کرتے دیکھا؟» کے جواب میں کہے «کرتا ہوگا۔»، تو کیا اُس کا مطلب یہ ہے کہ «کرتا رہا ہوگا»؟



Edit: "is misaal meN" kaa izaafah karnaa


----------



## Qureshpor

^

 1) دیتا ہے۔ 

دیتا ہے۔

وہ ناچ رہی ہے۔ 

ناچتی ہو گی۔ میں تو اِسے ناچ نہیں کہتا۔

2) نہیں۔ اِس کا مطلب ۔۔کرتا رہا ہو گا نہیں بلکہ کر رہا ہو گا۔۔۔ ہے۔

لگتا ہے کہ آپ کو احساس ہو رہا ہے کہ اردو میں افعال کا استعمال کافی پیچیدہ ہے۔

پرانے انداز کی ایک مثال

نہ جانا کہ دنیا سے جاتا ہے کوئی
بہت دیر کر دی مہرباں آتے آتے

اے محبوب تو نے نہ جانا کہ اِس جہان سے کوئی جا رہا ہے
تو نے تو آتے آتے اتنی دیر کر دی کہ میں بھی اب تو جا چکا ہوں...اگلے جہان

اگلا شعر۔۔۔شیر نہیں۔۔ بھی ملاحظہ ہو

نہیں کھیل اے داغ یاروں سے کہہ دو
کہ آتی ہے اردو زباں آتے آتے


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> ^
> لگتا ہے کہ آپ کو احساس ہو رہا ہے کہ اردو میں افعال کا استعمال کافی پیچیدہ ہے۔



جی نہیں، آپ مولوی عبدالحق کے جملے پڑھیے۔۔۔۔«بعض اوقات حال احتمالی *ماضی* کے معنی بھی دیتا ہے۔ مثلاً کسی سے پوچھیں کہ “تم نے اُسے کبھی ایسا کرتے دیکھا” تو جواب دے کہ “*کرتا ہوگا*”۔ مگر اس سے احتمال کے ساتھ ہمیشہ زمانہ *گذشتہ* کی عادت کا اظہار ہوتا ہے۔»۔۔۔۔

آپ کو نہیں لگتا کہ مولوی عبدالحق نے یہ کہا ہے کہ اُسی مثال میں «کرتا ہوگا» ماضی کے معنی دیتا ہے؟ اُنہوں نے کہا ہے کہ یہ فعل بعض اوقات *ماضی* کے معنی بھی دیتے ہیں۔ پھر اُنہوں نے ویسی مثال لکھی ہے۔ تو ایسا لگتا ہے کہ اُن کا مطلب یہ ہے کہ اُسی مثال میں «کرتا ہوگا» ماضی کے معنی دیتا ہے۔ کیا اُن کا مطلب یہی ہے؟

آپ کی رائے کیا ہے؟


----------



## marrish

This older usage of "kartaa hai", "hotaa hai" instead of more current "kar rahaa hai" "ho rahaa hai" is to be heard in *Jane Baharan - Mohammed Ali Shehki
*
In the introduction: _tashriif laate haiN_.


----------

